# Accuair EXO Mounts in Mk6



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone have pictures of their EXO Mounts in their mk6? Im considering using that to mount everything and have it all exposed. Thanks!


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

i test fit mine the other night.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for send me the pic, Mike :laugh:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for send me the pic, Mike :laugh:


i thought i did


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Here are some photos of AccuAir's EXO Mount from a test fit I did on my MK6.









^ With floor









^ Without floor


























^ Towards the back









^ Drivers side









^ Passenger side









^ Off to the left









^ Off to the right

Also, you might want to check out the EXO Mount photo thread, there are examples of different combinations and setup on varies makes and models. It might inspire you to try something different or better! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

dub-Nation said:


> Here are some photos of AccuAir's EXO Mount from a test fit I did on my
> 
> 
> ^ Without floor




.....just wondering if with this configuration you were able to get access if any with the spare tire?


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> .....just wondering if with this configuration you were able to get access if any with the spare tire?


I was just wondering the same thing. I was thinking that this would be the best way to mount everything and have access to the spare.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Not sure if the MK5 and Mk6 trunks have the exact dimensions but I mounted my Accuair tank in the same place as above and still could not easily take out the spare even with the tank mounted as far back towards the rears seats as possible. The problem was that the tire gets caught on the bulge of the tank when you're trying to take it out. I ended up ditching the spare all together since I couldn't even access it if it was there. Albeit, I'm currently not using EXO mounts, but it looks like it'd be worse with the EXO mounts as they sit right above the spare tire..


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

babydubz said:


> Not sure if the MK5 and Mk6 trunks have the exact dimensions but I mounted my Accuair tank in the same place as above and still could not easily take out the spare even with the tank mounted as far back towards the rears seats as possible. The problem was that the tire gets caught on the bulge of the tank when you're trying to take it out. I ended up ditching the spare all together since I couldn't even access it if it was there. Albeit, I'm currently not using EXO mounts, but it looks like it'd be worse with the EXO mounts as they sit right above the spare tire..


One the piece that you mount the feet of EXO mounts, I would hinge to access the tire. 

Or if you wanted to, you can take out the hump.


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some great ideas here...thanks :beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

dub-Nation said:


> One the piece that you mount the feet of EXO mounts, I would hinge to access the tire.


THAT is a good idea! I'm going to look into that. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

babydubz said:


> Not sure if the MK5 and Mk6 trunks have the exact dimensions but I mounted my Accuair tank in the same place as above and still could not easily take out the spare even with the tank mounted as far back towards the rears seats as possible. The problem was that the tire gets caught on the bulge of the tank when you're trying to take it out. I ended up ditching the spare all together since I couldn't even access it if it was there. Albeit, I'm currently not using EXO mounts, but it looks like it'd be worse with the EXO mounts as they sit right above the spare tire..


thats the reason i don't mount the tank and just let it stay there holding only with wood frame and top floor cover,this way you could fold the rear seat and move the tank out of the way and access the spare.
exo mounts i think work better in a sedan, not a hatchback car.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8514/8523638994_b732285615_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5431 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8376/8523637628_21c4b23474_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5438 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> thats the reason i don't mount the tank and just let it stay there holding only with wood frame and top floor cover,this way you could fold the rear seat and move the tank out of the way and access the spare.
> exo mounts i think work better in a sedan, not a hatchback car.


Thanks! I saw your installs when I was planning my own and was wondering about that. I'm still on the fence about the EXO mounts. I'm aiming more for a cleaner install and I think with the EXO mounts, I'll lose a lot of space trying to "cover up" everything if I do decide to use them. Personally I'd feel a lot safer putting my spare back in, so I'll have to take a look at redoing the trunk to accomodate it


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Rat4Life said:


> thats the reason i don't mount the tank and just let it stay there holding only with wood frame and top floor cover,this way you could fold the rear seat and move the tank out of the way and access the spare.
> exo mounts i think work better in a sedan, not a hatchback car.
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8514/8523638994_b732285615_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5431 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8376/8523637628_21c4b23474_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5438 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]



great work!

Can you share your wood frame's detailed dimensions?:laugh:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

LeonGtii said:


> great work!
> 
> Can you share your wood frame's detailed dimensions?:laugh:


lol its all there, but rough idea, i use 1x6 wood cut it to 21" and make boxes out of that.
then screw them down to the floor with small screws.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Rat4Life said:


> lol its all there, but rough idea, i use 1x6 wood cut it to 21" and make boxes out of that.
> then screw them down to the floor with small screws.


Do you just use self tapping screw to screw to the floor? Is there nothing under the floor?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

jun_1.8T said:


> Do you just use self tapping screw to screw to the floor? Is there nothing under the floor?


 just make sure where you put the screws that there is nothing under and use 1"1/8 screws so it only penetrates the floor like 1/8"


----------



## pbassist12 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rat4Life said:


> thats the reason i don't mount the tank and just let it stay there holding only with wood frame and top floor cover,this way you could fold the rear seat and move the tank out of the way and access the spare.
> exo mounts i think work better in a sedan, not a hatchback car.
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8514/8523638994_b732285615_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5431 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8376/8523637628_21c4b23474_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5438 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]



looks great! now im rethinking my future trunk setup :banghead:


----------

